# Painless contractions/BH at 33 weeks 3-4 min apart? Updated again after OB appt.



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

So yeah... I'm exactly 33 weeks (sure of my dates because I was charting, ovulated on day 14) and woke up to painless (not even uncomfortable at all) contractions that seemed to be coming pretty frequently. I started timing then and they are coming 3-4 min apart, between 30 sec. and 1 minute long. Should I be worried at this point? I have changed positions and drank water - any other advice?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

You can take an epsoms salt bath (2 cups per tub-full). It's the same thing they would give in an IV to stop contractions.
Drink more water, eat someting, lay down.
Then call your midwife or doc if it hasn't stopped.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

The contractions had gone away yesterday, but I woke up just now and had a pretty decent bloody show... grr. My mom went 2-3 weeks late with all of us, so I just assumed I would too - so far the contractions aren't back yet, but I'm guessing now it's a matter of time?


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

It really sounds like you are in early labor. I see that you are UCing, but because you are just 33 weeks, would you be willing to go to the hospital to get a shot to stop labor and a steroid shot that will speed the baby's lung development? The steroid shot needs about 48 hours to be fully effective, so hopefully the meds to stop labor would work for that long, and it's possible they could last longer. Once labor is stopped and you get the steroids for baby's lung development, you can leave the hospital. 33 weeks is just too early


----------



## boobyfeeder (May 20, 2006)

33 weeks is too early for my personal comfort, I would head to the hospital and try to stop the contractions. Definitely get the steroid shots for the baby's lungs too. You don't want to have to deal with a preemie in the NICU.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am UCing but I am also seeing an OB "just in case" - this turned out to be the just in case. I called the doctor after I posted and he said just take it easy for today and call him if anything changes. I had a pee and weight check appt. scheduled for tomorrow anyway, so hopefully labor doesn't start in between now and then, if not I have no qualms about getting to a hospital, because you all are right, 33 weeks is too early to UC for my comfort as well.

I've been having noticeable BH contractions since 16 weeks, so I wasn't too concerned with them yesterday. Also, they seemed to be just tightening and not any pressure "down under". So far today I have had my usual irregular amount, 1-2 an hour or so, and baby is still moving well. I'll keep you all updated, but will probably be laying down and downing fluids for the rest of the day.


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I am UCing but I am also seeing an OB "just in case" - this turned out to be the just in case. I called the doctor after I posted and he said just take it easy for today and call him if anything changes. I had a pee and weight check appt. scheduled for tomorrow anyway, so hopefully labor doesn't start in between now and then, if not I have no qualms about getting to a hospital, because you all are right, 33 weeks is too early to UC for my comfort as well.

I've been having noticeable BH contractions since 16 weeks, so I wasn't too concerned with them yesterday. Also, they seemed to be just tightening and not any pressure "down under". So far today I have had my usual irregular amount, 1-2 an hour or so, and baby is still moving well. I'll keep you all updated, but will probably be laying down and downing fluids for the rest of the day.









Excellent Plan! Honestly, the bloody show concerns me more than the contractions. I am glad you are taking it easy and hydrating today and getting checked tomorrow. Hope all goes well until then!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had a subchorionic hemmorhage between 4 and 7 weeks, so I'm wondering if that is what I passed last night... it seriously looked like clots that I get with my period, except bigger. Apparently, the SCH was resolving at 7 weeks, and they didn't mention it at my level II u/s at 20w, so I'm not sure. Fortunately, the baby was measuring between on time (her head), 1 week ahead(chest) and 2 weeks ahead (legs), so hopefully her lungs are doing okay if anything happens. My DH was born 3 weeks early and weighed almost 9 lbs, so hopefully she takes after her daddy.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyfeeder* 
33 weeks is too early for my personal comfort, I would head to the hospital and try to stop the contractions. Definitely get the steroid shots for the baby's lungs too. You don't want to have to deal with a preemie in the NICU.

At 33 weeks, even with steroid shots, it is quite likely that the baby will require a NICU stay. Not to try to frighten anyone or anything like that. My daughter was 33 weeks and I had the steroid shots. She was still just 4 pounds 1 ounce at birth and had trouble maintaining body temp, keeping her oxygen saturation levels consistent, was quite jaundiced, and had not yet developed a good sucking reflex.

I hope OP that things slow down and that your next update is that your little one is still in there for the long haul!


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have had several students have 34 weekers (for some reason). Baby was fine. Baby was ready to come and good sized.

If your DH has this history then this is probably a factor in this.

I am glad to see that you are planning to go to hospital with a potential preemie but don't panic because this may not be the average preemie situation. Our midwives here were delivering 34 weekers


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

So -

I'm apparently 1 cm dilated and 50-60% effaced, baby is at -1 station and not ballotable (bounceable). She just said, see ya next week, and was very blase about it. I ony found out how much I was effaced and dilated and at what station by asking - she wasn't even going to give me a pelvic even after I showed her the pic I took of the bloody show... needless to say I'm switching OBs.

My SIL and boss have both had PTL and been on bedrest and my SIL's SIL is a labor and delivery nurse and was really surprised that they didn't offer the steroid shots or tell me to stop working or go on any type of bedrest.

So... after all that, if you were in my situation, what would you do?


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, I agree that they should have offered you the steroid shots and told you to modify your activity a bit. However, remember that you can walk around 1cm dilated (or several more centimeters) and partially effaced for weeks. Are you no longer having contractions?


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

There is actually some recent research about those steroid shots not being helpful or necessary.


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
There is actually some recent research about those steroid shots not being helpful or necessary.

Can you post it?


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chandasz* 
There is actually some recent research about those steroid shots not being helpful or necessary.

Not to derail this thread too far, but I'd really like to see a link to that research. I'm guessing there are several mothers of premature babies here on MDC that that would disagree with this statement. I'm one of them.


----------



## AmyLaz (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli* 
Not to derail this thread too far, but I'd really like to see a link to that research. I'm guessing there are several mothers of premature babies here on MDC that that would disagree with this statement. I'm one of them.

Me, too.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been researching a lot on teh steroids lately, but all I have been able to find is that 32-33 weeks tend to be the cutoff point for giving the shots. I'd be interested in seeing the research as well.

Also - AmyLaz, I found out my mom walked around 5 cm dilated 0% effaced for 5 weeks with me - however she started dilating at 37 weeks. I'm really not as worried as I was any more, my ILs had started REALLY freaking out and got me worried last night when I posted. I'm feeling much calmer about things now, had some more spotting in mucous today, but I'm taking it easy, and things will happen as they happen. There's really not too much worrying about it is going to get me, beyond stressing me and the baby out. I haven't had any more regular contractions - some BH off and on, but nothing really major.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'd like to offer another possibility to PTL. There are quite a few of us in the world that contract a lot but are not actually in PTL. My cervix does thin & dilate, but it's not in the traditional sense of PTL.

When I was pregnant with my first I was REALLY freaked out that I was in PTL because of time-able ctx. But, it turns out, that's just the way my body does pregnancy. AND, I'm not alone.

Here's a post I made about it a few weeks ago...
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=883084

And, then here's a FABULOUS thread on PTL... I especially find Periwinkle's post super-educational!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=385821


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think I am in the group that just contracts a lot - I started having strongish BH at 16 weeks. Apparently they started causing some cervical change somewhere along the line though.

Thanks SO much for those links - they were really helpful! When are you due in July? It sounds like we might be due at around the same time - I'm due first week in July or whenever she decides to come - hopefully not until at least end of June.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Yeah, we are due close together.







I'm due around July 11th. I'm just saying that I'll have my baby sometimes before August. That's the thing - you're having a lot of action right now, but it doesn't always mean you'll go early. Last time I had regular ctx very early on, but my babe was almost 42 weeks. She was WELL worth the wait of course. And, all the contracting before the birth.









With my first I had SO many "false alarms" just based on timing of ctx. I learned that for me, it's more about the feel of the ctx than the actual time/duration/frequency.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I've been telling people I'm due in 5-9 weeks. It helps me put things in perspective, especially since my mom went to 40-43 weeks with all of us. The one thing I learned from that is that babies come when they want to, not when we want them to!


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

I started effacing and dialating at 24ish weeks with DD, Had bouts of timable contractions from then until the day I delivered.....at 41 + 1 !!! I was never put on bed rest despite losing part of my plug by 26 weeks (it reformed) and again at 34-35 weeks with bloody show. BY the time I went in to labor I was 4 cms and 100% effaced. Just nature's way of cutting down on the actual labor time I guess. I did make myself take it a bit easier, but it never worried by MWs, and I went on to have a normal HB with no issues. So here's hoping you're just working on making your labor a little shorter in the long run!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

It does sound like you're having what is so wonderfully referred to as "irritable uterus." The bloody show would have given me pause, and I would have gotten checked out by a care provider, as you did. But if you're continuing to have contractions that are painless, no further bloody show, no other symptoms of PTL or UTI, I think you might just be one of those people that contracts a lot. It isn't any fun, I know.

If you keep hydrated, keep your bladder empty, rest when you need to, those kinds of things may help keep contractions at bay. Of course if things start to worsen or get painful, or you think something feels "off" you can always go in and get checked out again.

I hope that things settle down and you are pregnant for 6 or 7 more weeks!


----------

